
Basicincomemachine.com - biasto
http://basicincomemachine.com
======
biasto
One BIM is ca. 4000 $ in hardware - we work with an industrial manufacturer
with "BIM" ready housing designs suited to be operated in the public space.
Import / local operating permits: 3500 $ - the impact / ROI is depending on
the operators of the BIM locations. The salary is paid anonymously - the users
are free to participate in features (e.g. suggested by the local people
helping setting BIMs up).

~~~
anigbrowl
I'm going to share this with a rather busy facebook group I'm in which will
appreciate the idea and may be in touch via email - I love this idea, I've
just got too many other claims on my time to know if/how I could deploy it
locally. Thanks for your prompt reply!

~~~
biasto
I moved the docs to a less obvious domain - you can always reach me at:
tobias@basicincomemachine.com - many thanks, happy to share more thoughts

------
anigbrowl
I approve. What are your setup costs? How do you plan to gamify/integrate
persistent identity? How to keep your legal overhead small? How to protect
people's anonymity (eg for migrant workers or other marginalized people who
may not want to go through an application process)?

